# O2 sensor adapter



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Was replacing my o2 which was seized. already had went to the vise grips to get the thing out. As i was making headway the adapter broke loose and not the o2. I dont have a bench vise. Is this something I can use a universal o2 or do I need to order the part from the stealership?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Be nice if you had a pic, year and engine. Are you talking about the piece that the O2 threads into and that piece threads into the exhaust manifold? If so, yes, you can order that from the dealer.


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry. Should have taken some pics. But the part number is 20607p6500. 95 ka24e. $12even out the door.


----------

